# Baby Platies in tank with big fish, help!



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

One baby platy just gave birth to some babies, they're impossible to catch, so I added some fake plants and thy seem to be hiding kind of well, will they last long like this? there are a couple of guppies, a neon and a molly also there, plus the couple of platies(that's the adults).


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Survival of the fittest. Some will make it, some won't. To increase the odds, add more fine leaf thick plants, fake or real. To be honest, platties will eventually have enough babies and enough will survive that you will worry more about what to do with them than how many survive.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*Ok*

Some babies are hiding in the rocks, won't I hurt them if I move the rocks to stick in the plants?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Ok*



Luria said:


> Some babies are hiding in the rocks, won't I hurt them if I move the rocks to stick in the plants?


No. They will be fine.


----------



## Luria (Feb 28, 2008)

*where are they?*

I just shaked the plants and I only found 2 babies, could that be that they are the only ones left?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

that could be possible, but its unlikely there good hiders. they sell this fake spawning grass at walmart thats just a 3 by 3 inch square of pretty fine dense grass, i would check that out and see if it helps a bit.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

This time of year you can get some of that grass stuff they make to line kids easter baskets. Tie a wad of it down with a rock or whatever you want and it will give them plenty of cover. Not my idea, I picked it up from a commercial breeder on another site. He says he goes through many pounds of the stuff every year for his breeding operations.


----------

